# Tidewater Community College



## dmaaero (Jan 27, 2008)

I"ll be in va working the first of march for about 3 weeks and was wondering if anybody ever fishes tidewater community collage? I seen people fishing there before just not sure what for. Hopefully i can do a little practice casting there also. Thanks for any advice, david


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

dmaaero said:


> I"ll be in va working the first of march for about 3 weeks and was wondering if anybody ever fishes tidewater community collage? I seen people fishing there before just not sure what for. Hopefully i can do a little practice casting there also. Thanks for any advice, david


If the weather and water temps dont go crazy between now and then I would say there is a good chance of catching croakers around that time.


----------



## dmaaero (Jan 27, 2008)

cdog would that area be considered fresh or salt water, you know for the license.:fishing: david


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

dmaaero said:


> cdog would that area be considered fresh or salt water, you know for the license.:fishing: david


Salt


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

As Cdog said it if the temps stay on the warmer side then you may have a shot at croaker or catfish on fresh shrimp. That being said March is pretty early but worth a try.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Just watch out for the group of weirdo's playing with their rods in the field. I hear they're dangerous.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

lol... wouldnt it make more sense to actually practice at the beach, with water , some bait, and maybe a fish or two ?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

baitslingin said:


> lol... wouldnt it make more sense to actually practice at the beach, with water , some bait, and maybe a fish or two ?


Their hunting the elusive Grass Carp.


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

yes it is one of the hardes fish to catch


----------



## dmaaero (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for the replys guys. Looks like i"ll be croaker fishing  I watched your casting vids but not being from the area never knew tcc was the collage i"m familer with. Chances are good if you have a practice day in march i can make it as i wrk nights.
Ever time i think i have a good grass carp bite it turns into a stingray and just sticks to the bottom.......... david


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

Digger said:


> Their hunting the elusive Grass Carp.


Actually, we were trying for the ego satiating distance grouper....


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

Is the J.R.B. still open this time of the year. I haven't fished that pier since i moved from hampton in 00. Thinking of driving down to see my family this weekend and want to get the reel wet. :fishing:


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Nope, JRP doesn't open until April. You'll have to try somewhere else.


----------



## Steve O (Nov 3, 2005)

The greater the rain fall the better the cat fishing. As the salinity rises because of the rain fall the further down river the catfish will travel.


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

basstardo said:


> Nope, JRP doesn't open until April. You'll have to try somewhere else.


Thanks for the info looks like more cabin fever.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Are we talking TCC's Virginia Beach campus? Must be gettin' senile cause I don't remember any water other than what I thought was a retention pond. Not saying there is not, just saying I don't remember it.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

The Crew said:


> Are we talking TCC's Virginia Beach campus? Must be gettin' senile cause I don't remember any water other than what I thought was a retention pond. Not saying there is not, just saying I don't remember it.


Nah, the one we're talking about is in Portsmouth right off the Monitor-Merrimac. You're not getting senile.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Steve-o*

did you mean the greater the rainfall, the higher the river will get and therefore lower the salinity downriver? wdbrand.


----------



## dmaaero (Jan 27, 2008)

I think what he was trying to say is..... if you want to test drive that new reel, rehook a baby croaker an sling him back out there!


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

Custer said:


> Actually, we were trying for the ego satiating distance grouper....


nope nope they are looking for the even rarer Tree Bass


----------



## Steve O (Nov 3, 2005)

Wd yes, Thanks pointing out my dyslexia.


----------

